# ?  Club "Stels"

## duemir

Club "Stels",       ίĻ   ,       ? 
.

----------


## admin

,   .

----------


## laithemmer

.
 ...     ... ...   ,       -      ?      ....

----------


## Uksus

-  ,   ,    
     - 22 , ,   .
        -             . ,  23   .

----------


## laithemmer

........ ..,.. ,     !!
  ,     !!!!! , ,   ?!

----------


## Uksus

,       ,   𳳳   
  ,       ,      
 !  ...  ...

----------

